# I need help with a heat mat I purchased.



## snappleWhiteTea (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok,
I purchased an Exo Terra heat wave terrarium substrate heater, small desert.
i got it for a good price and the lps owner said it works well with a 10 gallon leo set up. Its says "glass only" but is that just what it says and can be used with  this is what i got

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/heat_wave_desert.php

t.y


----------



## endoflove (Dec 20, 2009)

i'd stick with the glass


----------



## DaveEmory (Dec 20, 2009)

Heat mats are fine with plastic Kritter Keepers ONLY if you DO NOT adhere them to the plastic, but instead have the enclosures sitting atop them.  In other words, you either leave the paper adhesive covering on, or remove the covering and adhere some ceramic tiles onto the pad.  Then you can put your enclosures on top of the heat pad, and move them around at will.

I have also taken small tiles (i.e. 2" square, or thereabouts) and placed the tiles between the feet of the Kritter Keeper, with the tile contacting the heat pad.  This way, the tile conducts the heat to the enclosure in a concentrated place, but dissipates it enough that it doesn't "super heat" the plastic.

I personally prefer "FlexWatt" heat tape to expensive ExoTerra or similarly-branded heat pads; you can make the heat tape as long or short as you need it (i.e. covering a whole shelf), and they are very easy to "build".  And way, way cheaper.


PC


----------



## paul fleming (Dec 20, 2009)

I use mats with my plastic as well as glass tanks
Here are some of the spider set ups......you can see the mats sandwiched in between the plastic tanks......works a treat


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Dec 20, 2009)

DaveEmory said:


> Heat mats are fine with plastic Kritter Keepers ONLY if you DO NOT adhere them to the plastic, but instead have the enclosures sitting atop them.  In other words, you either leave the paper adhesive covering on, or remove the covering and adhere some ceramic tiles onto the pad.  Then you can put your enclosures on top of the heat pad, and move them around at will.
> 
> I have also taken small tiles (i.e. 2" square, or thereabouts) and placed the tiles between the feet of the Kritter Keeper, with the tile contacting the heat pad.  This way, the tile conducts the heat to the enclosure in a concentrated place, but dissipates it enough that it doesn't "super heat" the plastic.
> 
> ...


I don't have experience with flexwatt, and i don't have enough herps to get it. for the amount i need this mat was just as cheap, maybe if i move someday and get a bigger place i can get more herps then get into f.w.


im using this heat mat for leo's, will it be ok to use it with just papertowles as substrate?  i decided to just use it with the glass for now. 


& nice stuff spit.


----------



## JC (Dec 20, 2009)

Careful with those heating pads. One burned a hole through my exoterra once an the pad stopped working after that. Real fire hazard if your not careful.


----------



## dtknow (Dec 20, 2009)

Brand of heating pad and thoughts on why it malfunctioned?


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Dec 21, 2009)

dtknow said:


> Brand of heating pad and thoughts on why it malfunctioned?


http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/heat_wave_desert.php

^
thats the brand i guess.


----------



## paul fleming (Dec 21, 2009)

Can I also say that I use a mat stat on ALL my mats and think it is essential.
Paul


----------



## Lucas339 (Dec 21, 2009)

i only use heat matts with a reostat or a thermostat on them.


----------



## JC (Dec 21, 2009)

dtknow said:


> Brand of heating pad and thoughts on why it malfunctioned?


Zoo-meds. Actually two of them malfunctioned on different dates due to overheating. They need ventilation to work properly.


----------



## dtknow (Dec 21, 2009)

Assuming you followed the instructions to use the props included to allow airflow under the tank if you placed them under it?


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Dec 21, 2009)

Lucas339 said:


> i only use heat matts with a reostat or a thermostat on them.


can you recommend me a good 1?


----------



## JC (Dec 21, 2009)

dtknow said:


> Assuming you followed the instructions to use the props included to allow airflow under the tank if you placed them under it?


No I didn't follow the instructions. Neither did I heed the warning the says not to use for plastic enclosures.


----------



## dtknow (Dec 21, 2009)

JC said:


> No I didn't follow the instructions. Neither did I heed the warning the says not to use for plastic enclosures.


Guess that canonly be expected. So it had nothing to do with the quality of the actual pad.


----------



## Lucas339 (Dec 22, 2009)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> can you recommend me a good 1?


i only have 2 reostats.  they work ok if you keep you room temps stable.  i got one from home depot that cost around $8 and i have one that is a reptile one that cost more.  the home depot one works fine.

if you are looking for quailty thermostats i recomend herpstats.  if you are looking for something cheaper, alife makes one that has a temp dial on it.  i don't trust that the temperature listed on the dial are the actual temps, but it helps when you want to lower the temperature a few degrees.  bean farm sells them.


----------



## paul fleming (Dec 22, 2009)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> can you recommend me a good 1?


Habistat mat stats are the best in my opinion.
I also have Microclimate mat stats but the temp control is pants compared to the Habistat ones.
Paul


----------

